# Best programming instructions/manual for XSY-AT1 VFD



## AGCB97 (Nov 3, 2021)

Anyone have a link to a readable manual?
It would also be helpful to me to understand what some of the parameters mean (those that are not self explanatory).
If you have programmed one of these, your notes would be valuable to me.
Thanks
Aaron


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 3, 2021)

manual link:


			http://myosuploads3.banggood.com/products/20190919/20190919015909SKU792664.pdf
		




added information:
this isn't a how to video, but it does show one of the inverters in question being used on a retrofit for a horizontal milling machine







i'm sure i can help with things you may not understand

if you have specific questions, go ahead and shoot!


----------



## AGCB97 (Nov 4, 2021)

Thanks Mike.
 I'll try to figure out the easiest way for both of us to exchange information.  I've searched YouTube and watched quite a few.  I just wish there were an explanation of the parameter names similar to this on the Huangyang VFD. in other words 'what does this parameter do?'


			http://www.jinlantrade.com/ebay/invertermanual.pdf
		


I'm installing this on a Gardner 1.5 surface grinder so should be simple enough, not needing many user inputs. Planning to use the panel for start/stop.

For starters I don't understand parameters  02, 03, 18, 21-49

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## AGCB97 (Nov 4, 2021)

Mike
A few more, more important I think.

1. Is there a normal or maximum current setting? It must be disguised under some other name if there is. My motor data plate says             6.4 amps  It's a 2 HP motor
2. P069 & P069  What are under/over voltage settings? This sounds like a supply volt thing.
3. P021  'Revolution for 50 Hz'. So I assume for a 60Hz  1705 RPM motor, this would be about 1420 RPM @ 50 Hz
4. I see no where to input number of motor poles. Is that taken care of another way?
5. Are there any parameters which if set wrong could be detrimental to the motor or VFD

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 4, 2021)

I’ll be home in a couple hours, I’ll be happy to respond


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 4, 2021)

AGCB97 said:


> Thanks Mike.
> I'll try to figure out the easiest way for both of us to exchange information.  I've searched YouTube and watched quite a few.  I just wish there were an explanation of the parameter names similar to this on the Huangyang VFD. in other words 'what does this parameter do?'
> 
> 
> ...


The manual you liked is different than the manual i have- you may wish to compare them

02=is where the carrier signal gets most of its amplification
03= frequency where the carrier signal will get most of the amplification
18=(i assume) means supplied frequency, should be set at 60Hz for North America
21= reduction ratio- i leave as 1
22= carrier frequency, i set this number to 9 or 10 to get rid of motor whine
23= frequency step- is how much the frequency will increase when using multi speed setting
24=sets overload time in seconds
25= the type of motor you are using-2pole, 4 pole, or 6 pole motor

parameters 26- 49 are for when setting the VFD up for push button multi-speed control
you will not normally set these parameters unless you are going to use pushbuttons to increase or decrease the operational motor speeds rather than using the operator potentiometer to vary the motor speed


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 4, 2021)

AGCB97 said:


> Mike
> A few more, more important I think.
> 
> 1. Is there a normal or maximum current setting? It must be disguised under some other name if there is. My motor data plate says             6.4 amps  It's a 2 HP motor
> ...


i don't see a current setting, they may be measuring output temperature for overload purposes

since the vfd can be used on 380v, they make 68,69 adjustable for 220v nominal or 380v nominal
you'll be using 68=160, 69=300

set 21 to 60


P25 sets the number of motor poles,  
0=2poles ,1=4 poles, 3=6 pole motor selection

if the input voltage is incorrect, it could damage the VFD- but other than that you'll usually get an error code that will prevent operation if things are too far out of whack

they really aren't usually problematic, i'll be happy to help in the event that you are unsure about things


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 4, 2021)

As long as the motor does not become disconnected while running and no Pepsi spilled inside I wouldn't think you could cause damage just by trying different settings.
These units have some self protection circuitry inside to prevent overloading/ overheating.  If the settings are really far off it will just not run
-Mark


----------



## AGCB97 (Nov 5, 2021)

Mike & Mark
Thanks for your replies. I'm going to try to make a parameter document with notes for myself. When it is finished I will show it to you for your input /correction.
Thanks
Aaron

PS    I also have more ?s


----------



## AGCB97 (Nov 5, 2021)

I have one of these VFDs on my lathe also. When I move the belt for higher speed the VFD cuts out before it gets up to speed. I don't remember the error code. EDIT It was 6 and I cured it by raising 78 by 1 amp to 4000 & raising 24 to 4 seconds

Is there a way to get a soft (ramp up) start? EDIT  Figured it out! Lowering 34 to 10 gives 6 seconds to 60 Hz

I'm still not sure about P21

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## AGCB97 (Nov 7, 2021)

Here's my rendition of the manual. There are still things I don't understand but most of them are mute to my use anyway. Please, if you know what other parameters are for or see things that are not right, let me know.
Thanks
Aaron


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 7, 2021)

P21 appears to be the motor speed @50Hz by the description you gave
if this is correct, for a 1740 RPM nominal motor, the setting should be 1556 (1740-10%=1556)


----------



## AGCB97 (Nov 7, 2021)

It only appears to be to make the display read correctly but I never use the display to read RPM, only frequency.
Theoretically you could use some math to make it read spindle speed


----------



## scritch (Feb 9, 2022)

I am now installing the same vfd (XSY-AT1).  This info is great!

What is P01 "reference frequency"?


----------



## AGCB97 (Feb 9, 2022)

P01 is the line frequency. 60 Hz in the US, 50 Hz some other places.


----------

